# ¿Por qué no las grapas?



## Unbedingt

Hola a todos, ¿cómo puede decir en alemán la frase que puse de título, cuando se lo quiero decir a alguien que tiene un montón de hojas sin grapar?


----------



## Conquistadores

Puede ser: Warum klammerst du die Papiere nicht zusammen?


----------



## Sidjanga

A mí también me suena bien tu sugerencia, Conquistadores.


----------



## Unbedingt

¿Y no podría ser ... Warum klammerst du die Photokopien/Kopien nicht zusammen?

¿A propósito, Kopie rima con Linie?


----------



## Sidjanga

Unbedingt said:


> ¿Y no podría ser ... Warum klammerst du die Photokopien/Kopien nicht zusammen?


Claro que sí, así sería más preciso en el caso de que se trate de fotocopias.  

_Papiere _- o probablemente mejor, *Blätter *- es más general y funciona con todo tipo de hojas de papel, sean fotocopias o no.
 _____________________________________________
*PD*: 





> ¿A propósito, Kopie rima con Linie?


No. _Kopie _se pronuncia con una simple i larga: /kopi:/, mientras que _Linie _es: /li:niə/ (donde ə es la variante de la e del schwa)


----------



## Anari

Unbedingt, podrías decir: Warum klammerst du sie nicht zusammen?


----------



## Unbedingt

Qué amable eres Anari, muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Turmalin

Yo diría más bien "warum heftest du sie nicht zusammen?" Aunque se dice "Heftklammer" por "grapa", el verbo "klammern" o "zusammenklammern" evoca más bien una pinza que no una grapa.
Un saludo


----------

